# Brake duct help on a MK6 gti



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm trying to improve the cooling on my car for track days. I'm already using good fluid and pads but the brakes are still smoking hot. I've already had one 4 wheel off chasing a cayman because of brake fade. I'm hoping my LSD will reduce the traction control braking and allow the setup to cool more.

I know there are TTS or TTRS brake "ducts" out there but I question how much they could actually do as they're just basically plastic fins directing airflow. Does anyone have a DIY out there. I've searched and haven't found anything. I'd appreciate suggestions.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Zip ties and 3" duct hose. Or, metal hose clamps and such. Find some place to stick them on the nose of the car, probably just behind the front lower grill, or underneath if you get some ducts designed to do so, cut into the belly pan and pull the air in that way. Then route the hose to the rotor. If you haven't yet, pull the splash shield off the hub, all that's doing is keeping the inside of the rotors from cooling down... unless you want to cut the shield to mount the duct to with a flange or some such. You're not going to do it without cutting something up. Google "brake duct how to" for some ideas.

Also, if you're still on HP+, go to a better pad for track use, swap back to something else for the ride home... I wasn't kidding when I said that in your last thread. Also, if you go to serious track pads, either start using a set of wheels you don't care about the finish on. The hot metal/pad flake will eat right through the clear coat on your wheels.

edit: there's probably plenty of discussion in here, but here's a bunch of links to threads about track brake discussions posted by "the bruce" on golfmk6 forums (first useful thing that came up on google):



> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167216
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34166
> 
> ...


and a link to somebody else's ducting on a 6.
http://www.vwgolf.net.au/showthread...ome-brake-ducts.-Attention-all-track-warriors.

and another on a 5, although dumping the duct into the wheel well is pretty useless, but a good intake idea.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58153


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for this reply. I missed in my frantic search for tires. OCD much? Yes please. Anyway, there is great information in those links and I'm going to remove the dust shields ASAP. Thanks again. 


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR Stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, Unibrace XB, SB Stg 2 endurance, Peloquin LSD, tracked frequently.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, I am, just a bit. What did you end up on for tires? Nitto NT01's, Toyo RA1's are excellent entry level Rcomps, and will suit you just fine up until you're ready for TT or racing and you want to fork out for hoosiers. If you wanted a step down to street tires - whatever Kuhmo's sticky offering is has always been pretty decent, last I paid attention was the MX, or the hot one recently for auto-x folks is Dunlop's StarSpec.


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

I meant me. Lol. 
I'm not ready for Rs yet. Got a deal on hankook ventus v12 evos. They were pretty cheap and that's important now as I gradually introduce my wife to what lots of track time is really gonna cost. 
Thanks again. 


2010 GTI 4dr autobahn, APR Stg2, AWE tbe, ECS sways, Vogtland springs, SS lines, Motul RBF600, Hawk HP+, Unibrace XB, SB Stg 2 endurance, Peloquin LSD, tracked frequently.


----------

